# When is the next hamburg show?



## HunterB

When is the next hamburg show? haha the title says it
id like to kno ahead of time to start saving up


----------



## GBIII

Welcome to the Northwestern Berks Reptile Show

Better get saving quick...lol


----------



## massha

This is close to where I live! Yay! I'll swing by.


----------



## HunterB

ill be wearing a name tag denoting that i am HunterB from Dendroboard haha after a couple of shows, people will recognize me without it


----------



## inflight

I'm definitely not missing this one! Although I'll probably be broke as a joke, but I have some things I could trade...lol

Thom O


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'll be their next to the white canopy selling salamanders and lots of amphibian feeders.


----------



## DCreptiles

ill also be there i have some azureus froglets for sale/ trade. interested in any frog i dont have i will take froglets, tads, adults w.e really.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I actually think I am going to make this one. I havent beento this show in a long time. If anyone needs anything let me know so I have a chance to bring it for you.
J


----------



## jfehr232

Jason DeSantis said:


> I actually think I am going to make this one. I havent beento this show in a long time. If anyone needs anything let me know so I have a chance to bring it for you.
> J


Let me know if you decide to come up for the hamburg show. I should be there wearing a kutztown university shirt!!!! 

Hopefully it will be a little cooler then usual.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

jfehr232 said:


> Let me know if you decide to come up for the hamburg show. I should be there wearing a kutztown university shirt!!!!
> 
> Hopefully it will be a little cooler then usual.


Not 100% sure about coming yet. I would like to but if my wife has to work I might have someone pick me up a couple things.
J


----------



## dartsami

Does anyone have a table they would be willing to split with me? I checked and theres 80 people already on the wait list for tables.

Also, if anyone is interested I can bring veredero imitators for sale or possibly to trade. PM for trade offers.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## jfehr232

Jason DeSantis said:


> Not 100% sure about coming yet. I would like to but if my wife has to work I might have someone pick me up a couple things.
> J


Well in that case, can you have that someone to bring stuff lol? I know that might be asking a little to much but it would only be some broms. If not, no big deal.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah i know some people who are going so that would not be a problem.
J


----------



## Philsuma

dartsami said:


> Does anyone have a table they would be willing to split with me? I checked and theres 80 people already on the wait list for tables.


 
Randy,

What about the "secret" table near the exit??


----------



## dartsami

Philsuma said:


> Randy,
> 
> What about the "secret" table near the exit??




No go. I was told the people running the field house want no one in that room again.


----------



## DCreptiles

getting a space at hamburg is like pulling teeth. its a complete mad house. lol and Randy that little "booth" you had was histerical i was shocked to see you there..


----------



## HunterB

i go too everyone of these and i hav no idea what the "secret booth" is haha


----------



## pa.walt

the secret booth was across from the front area where you pay admission. it is always closed up.


----------



## HunterB

ahh yes
i kno of where u speak now


----------



## Riddle

I'll be there, I went to the last one also for the pet shop I work for. I'll be looking to pick up my first PDFs (looking for a few D. Azureus).

That "secret table" near the exit was funny and trapped us in since it blocked the exit(sort-of).


----------



## jfehr232

anyone going to have springtails at this show? For some reason my two cultures just died on me...not sure why.


----------



## Philsuma

jfehr232 said:


> anyone going to have springtails at this show? For some reason my two cultures just died on me...not sure why.


 
Oh....I think between Mike Shrom and me, we should have a couple for ya


----------



## HunterB

yea
ill be looking for new feeders for my mantella...if i go


----------



## jfehr232

Philsuma said:


> Oh....I think between Mike Shrom and me, we should have a couple for ya


Thanks Phil....Look forward to seeing you again. My cultures were really blooming and then one day they just all died...any suggestions?


----------



## herper99

I'll have a table under Rainforest Creations. I will lave lots of frogs and some supplies. 
I'll have:

Proven intermedius pair
Sexed probable pairs of BL Vents
Imitator froglets
Inter froglet
Leuc froglets
Azureus froglets
Cobalt juveniles 
2 Probable female Green Sips
A few Giant Orange babies (from Richard)
Fruit Fly Media
Excelsior
Magnolia Leaves
Supplements
A few planted vivs

Since I missed the last meet in NJ, it will be nice to see you all there.

Chris


----------



## HunterB

herper99 said:


> I'll have a table under Rainforest Creations. I will lave lots of frogs and some supplies.
> I'll have:
> 
> Proven intermedius pair
> Sexed probable pairs of BL Vents
> Imitator froglets
> Inter froglet
> Leuc froglets
> Azureus froglets
> Cobalt juveniles
> 2 Probable female Green Sips
> A few Giant Orange babies (from Richard)
> Fruit Fly Media
> Excelsior
> Magnolia Leaves
> Supplements
> A few planted vivs
> 
> Since I missed the last meet in NJ, it will be nice to see you all there.
> 
> Chris


a nice selection..and im not allowed to get anyfrogs till spring.......


----------



## rozdaboff

I am going to try and make it down to this one.

Been a while since I made it to a show.

I posted some Tarapoto and Cainarachi Valley Imis in the Jersey meeting thread that I would be able to bring down. Contact me if interested.

Oz


----------



## melas

I'll be there - just looking this time!


----------



## Philsuma

I'll be there....

Perhaps with some frogs from our friends down south


----------



## jfehr232

Philsuma said:


> I'll be there....
> 
> Perhaps with some frogs from our friends down south


You sure do travel a lot don't ya Phil? lol


----------



## HunterB

Philsuma said:


> I'll be there....
> 
> Perhaps with some frogs from our friends down south


i was wondering if youd be here for this one..
more the merrier


----------



## Philsuma

jfehr232 said:


> You sure do travel a lot don't ya Phil? lol


Yeah.....it's a lot of work flying down here to the beach, the Keys ect.

The real traveling fun should start next month - CR or Panama.


----------



## NathanB

Philsuma said:


> I'll be there....
> 
> Perhaps with some frogs from our friends down south


do they have any neat brown frogs Phil?


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> do they have any neat brown frogs Phil?


No Nate, Unfortunately there is a distinct absence of neat brown frogs.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Well it looks like I will be going after all. See you all there.
J


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Never been to hamburg, I think I'm ready to get deflowered. See ya there!


----------



## rollinkansas

Corpus Callosum said:


> Never been to hamburg, I think I'm ready to get deflowered. See ya there!


Will be there too, first Hamm show, I cant wait.


----------



## NathanB

wow, everyone going to this one


----------



## melas

Who's bringing the beer?


----------



## NathanB

is there anywhere to eat in town? other than Mcdonalds


----------



## melas

Arby's . . . If you go over to Cabella's there is a bit more to offer - still all fast food - KFC, Taco Bell, Wendy's - I think there is a Cracker Barrel . . .


----------



## barnes

What time is every one going to be there?
I think im gonna try going a little later like 11 or 12.

Logan..


----------



## HunterB

barnes said:


> What time is every one going to be there?
> I think im gonna try going a little later like 11 or 12.
> 
> Logan..


I'm more of the, get there early, wait in line for 2 hours kinda guy so I can be in right away. But I kno that sounds crazy to some...


----------



## herper99

melas said:


> Who's bringing the beer?


Now you're talking Matt!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have some FR eldorados I can bring if anyone is interested. They are $80 each or 5 for $350. I also have 2 azureus frogets at $25 each and a probable femal inibico variablis, no calling and about a year old.
J


----------



## Riddle

I had to show up late at the last expo and parked along the side of the road (where ~50 other people were already parked). Came back to see a officer going along giving everyone parked there a ticket. Just a heads up!

Also I am looking for Azureus, Imi, or vents to start up my collection. Group of froglets or adult trio/duo (I'd like them sexed if possible and not too expensive  ).


----------



## Michael Shrom

Philsuma said:


> Oh....I think between Mike Shrom and me, we should have a couple for ya


Thanks John,
I think he should buy 1 culture from each of us. I'm always looking for any weird isopods or springtails anybody might have. Right now I have 6 or 7 kinds of isopods and about 6 kinds of springtails. I won't have all at the show.
[email protected]


----------



## NathanB

What kinds do you have, I'm always looking for new ones as well


----------



## dartsami

Looks like Im gonna make it as well. 

If anyone is interested I have a proven pair of azureus for $200. 

And I think Im going to do a show special on veradero imitators @ $100 ea until they're gone. PM if interested.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## HunterB

so a deal on imis and great frog prices from what ive seen..and im not allowed to come home with any frogs  great...

but i will be looking for springs/bean beetles/and as many isopod kinds as possible haha


----------



## Michael Shrom

bussardnr said:


> What kinds do you have, I'm always looking for new ones as well


In springtails I have available: Folsomia, Podura, Tomocerus, and Sinella.

In Isopods I have: Dwarf white, dwarf temperate, Philoscia, Armadillidium, Spanish orange, Giant Canyon, and Porcellio laevis.

I'll probably bring all 4 kinds of the springtails and 3 or 4 kinds of isopods. Springs culture a lot faster than isopods and I don't have near as many isopods booming as springtails.


----------



## HunterB

Michael Shrom said:


> In springtails I have available: Folsomia, Podura, Tomocerus, and Sinella.
> 
> In Isopods I have: Dwarf white, dwarf temperate, Philoscia, Armadillidium, Spanish orange, Giant Canyon, and Porcellio laevis.
> 
> I'll probably bring all 4 kinds of the springtails and 3 or 4 kinds of isopods. Springs culture a lot faster than isopods and I don't have near as many isopods booming as springtails.


could u perhaps give a hint at what the general pricing will be for them? i dont wanna bring too much..ill wanna buy something i cant get


----------



## jfehr232

I hope you have a good amount of those springs and stuff.....

Can anyone save me a parking spot? lol last time I got a ticket cause there was no where to park..


----------



## NathanB

you guys should carpool


----------



## HunterB

jfehr232 said:


> I hope you have a good amount of those springs and stuff.....
> 
> Can anyone save me a parking spot? lol last time I got a ticket cause there was no where to park..


well i must confess...i specifically remember being in the car with my dad driving watching the cop hand out tickets to you guys that parked there and laughing sorry haha


----------



## Riddle

Yeah it sucks because any signs saying not to park there were already blocked by cars illegally parking so it's not like MOST of us were ignoring the signs.


----------



## jfehr232

Yea, I had no clue. I thought it was legit because everyone else was doing it so I figured that damn if they are going to give tickets to that many cars ahah...but ofcourse he started at the bottom and thats where I was ... i should have complained.


----------



## HunterB

Riddle said:


> Yeah it sucks because any signs saying not to park there were already blocked by cars illegally parking so it's not like MOST of us were ignoring the signs.


yea...u just gotta get there early like me hehe 2 hours early is better then 2 hours late


----------



## jfehr232

HunterB said:


> yea...u just gotta get there early like me hehe 2 hours early is better then 2 hours late




lol...wow, I'll pass and try to fit my car somewhere in that parking lot...2 hrs before I'll be still enjoying my sleep or hungover considering its a sat. morning and shorty's has me up all night....<< shorty's is a bar lol


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Anyone interested in broms or plants I can bring orders to the show. You can just choose pickup your package when checking out and you will be able to save on shipping. Since I am not vending anyone who wants plants needs to preorder since I will only bring what was bought. 
J


----------



## HunterB

Jason DeSantis said:


> Anyone interested in broms or plants I can bring orders to the show. You can just choose pickup your package when checking out and you will be able to save on shipping. Since I am not vending anyone who wants plants needs to preorder since I will only bring what was bought.
> J


jason
didnt you have some neo galaxy listed alil while ago or am i remember a different ad?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

No you are correct, but I dont have any now. I have besides the pups a couple planted broms but not many. The only one I can remember right now is N.mosquito.
J


----------



## dartsami

dartsami said:


> Looks like Im gonna make it as well.
> 
> If anyone is interested I have a proven pair of azureus for $200.
> 
> And I think Im going to do a show special on veradero imitators @ $100 ea until they're gone. PM if interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy


I also have one 4 month old super blue auratus, and one proven F1 female cainarachi valley imitator I can bring as well.


----------



## HunterB

Jason DeSantis said:


> No you are correct, but I dont have any now. I have besides the pups a couple planted broms but not many. The only one I can remember right now is N.mosquito.
> J


ok
i knew i shoulda jumped on that offer then..


----------



## Jason DeSantis

HunterB said:


> ok
> i knew i shoulda jumped on that offer then..


I do have a couple that I will post up before saturday so keep an eye out.
J


----------



## HunterB

Jason DeSantis said:


> I do have a couple that I will post up before saturday so keep an eye out.
> J


 thanks for the heads up


----------



## melas

jfehr232 said:


> ...considering its a sat. morning and shorty's has me up all night....<< shorty's is a bar lol


I thought you were talking about Alicia!


----------



## massha

I'll be looking for springtails, fruit flies, and some azureus. I might get more plants just because I'm greedy about plants. I intend to eventually attempt to have 3 or 4 azureus in my XXL exo terra, so I'd need one female and the rest males - which according to what I read could actually work. What do you guys think? But I am afraid if I get froglets then the sexes will not be mixed right... Even though it is very tempting to get the froglets and watch them grow. Is this something a newbie should even attempt?


----------



## HunterB

massha said:


> I'll be looking for springtails, fruit flies, and some azureus. I might get more plants just because I'm greedy about plants. I intend to eventually attempt to have 3 or 4 azureus in my XXL exo terra, so I'd need one female and the rest males - which according to what I read could actually work. What do you guys think? But I am afraid if I get froglets then the sexes will not be mixed right... Even though it is very tempting to get the froglets and watch them grow. Is this something a newbie should even attempt?


givenmany hides and levels to live on, u might be able to get away with this
i myself would rather raise them together and sort odd ones out then put adults together right away


----------



## jfehr232

melas said:


> I thought you were talking about Alicia!


lol ..so funny matt...wait til alicia see's this one!! Someone will be in big trouble>


----------



## melas

jfehr232 said:


> lol ..so funny matt...wait til alicia see's this one!! Someone will be in big trouble>


Hey you said it not me!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Anyone wanting to save on shipping for this show will have to get orders in no later then friday night. This will allow me to get everything together friday night and saturday morning. Please choose store pickup when checking out and leave me a little note. See you all there.
J


----------



## HunterB

well ironically, considering im the one who started this thread, i found out last that i wont be attending this one

i was informed last night by my parents that neither could take me
guess ill have to hope you guys are bringing springs and isopods to the following show....


----------



## melas

HunterB said:


> well ironically, considering im the one who started this thread, i found out last that i wont be attending this one
> 
> i was informed last night by my parents that neither could take me
> guess ill have to hope you guys are bringing springs and isopods to the following show....


Isn't Mohrsville only like 15 minutes away from Hamburg?


----------



## HunterB

melas said:


> Isn't Mohrsville only like 15 minutes away from Hamburg?


yes
but both parents will be out doing...adult stuff? haha im not quites sure what but they wont be home...

and to be honest, i really need to start saving for my *own car* haha


----------



## Philsuma

@ 7 miles? Bike, skateboard or rollerblades.....


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> @ 7 miles? Bike, skateboard or rollerblades.....


Phil, Any good surprises coming back with you?


----------



## Julio

well looks i will be at the show, i have not been to this show in a long time so i look forward to seeing you all there and kicking back with a 6 pack, maybe we can drink at the show.


----------



## jfehr232

Julio said:


> well looks i will be at the show, i have not been to this show in a long time so i look forward to seeing you all there and kicking back with a 6 pack, maybe we can drink at the show.


O my...lol Seems like it will be a really good turn out. I'll be wearing a Kutztown University shirt for reference if you do not know what I look like.


----------



## Philsuma

herper99 said:


> Phil, Any good surprises coming back with you?


oh....you know me Chris  Yeah.....some stuff but it won't be at hamburg - that's fer sure.

I value my rep a little more highly than to transfer animals that I _just_ obtained.

On that note....my basement is gonna start to bulge pretty soon. I am going to need you and Matt to meet me at That Fish Place with a flatbed for a pallete of vivs and tanks that I'm going to soon need.....


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> I am going to need you and Matt to meet me at That Fish Place with a flatbed for a pallete of vivs and tanks that I'm going to soon need.....


I have a 5'x10' trailer!


----------



## herper99

jfehr232 said:


> I'll be wearing a Kutztown University shirt for reference if you do not know what I look like.


He will also have smoke coming out of his ears from studying microbiology.... LOL...


----------



## HunterB

welp
after some finangling with my cousin, i once again have a ride
i wont be gettin there till 10 since im not gettin any animals anyway

but ill be there! yay


----------



## GBIII

Hey Phil,

No fair teasing!

Do share pic's when you get a chance.

George


----------



## Philsuma

Despite owning a DSLR cam, my proficiency sucks. I think I managed to post 2 pics of an Azureus transporting 2 tads in the 4 years I've been on here.

You would be better off coming over here and seeing stuff in person.


----------



## Julio

Hey Phil, how far away are you from Hamburg?


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> Hey Phil, how far away are you from Hamburg?


little under an Hour.....


----------



## jfehr232

herper99 said:


> He will also have smoke coming out of his ears from studying microbiology.... LOL...


Yea, that too considering I have a test on monday..O yea My micro teacher is a grad of UPENN with a dr.'s in biophysics and he asked if my lab partner and I will do a research project with him and i am also doing apotosis(ahh thats spelled wrong) project 




Philsuma said:


> Despite owning a DSLR cam, my proficiency sucks. I think I managed to post 2 pics of an Azureus transporting 2 tads in the 4 years I've been on here.
> 
> You would be better off coming over here and seeing stuff in person.


LOL, thats a good start..


----------



## melas

Anyone bringing any Male Mancreeks? I need one!


----------



## Philsuma

melas said:


> Anyone bringing any Male Mancreeks? I need one!


 
I have an extra NICE coloured one.


----------



## DCreptiles

Sadly im going to have to pass on the sow aparently my NYPD test falls on the same day. if anyone is bringing anything nice please shoot me a pm i haves oem fiends going that will be able to pick up what i need there.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Not sure if anyone has a use for these but if so let me know..

doesn't come with bulbs but is otherwise new in box:










and this is a 36" two bulb Finnex T5 fixture with reflector, one day it just stopped working but the bulbs still work fine so I'm assuming the ballast burnt out. Just need to get a new ballast, unscrew the casing to put it in, and then you have a working unit again. Bulbs not included, it's about 2 years old but looks good other than some dust.


----------



## Julio

Hey Mike,
is that T5 fixtur HO? if so i will take it off your hands.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Yeah it's HO.


----------



## Philsuma

Meer hours away 

It's crazy
It has baby turtles
It has HOTZ
It has WC stuff

I've seen women pushing baby carriages with pomeranians inside

I've seen goth peeps with all black contact lenses (were they really lenses or truely demonic possession? )

I've seen a big fat woman holding a huge Bufo Marinus and someone asked her "hey- where did you get that big fat lump", hoping the toad would say " I got her in Newark ".

sorry.....my blood is still too thin from 90F.


----------



## HunterB

Philsuma said:


> Meer hours away
> 
> It's crazy
> It has baby turtles
> It has HOTZ
> It has WC stuff
> 
> I've seen women pushing baby carriages with pomeranians inside
> 
> I've seen goth peeps with all black contact lenses (were they really lenses or truely demonic possession? )
> 
> I've seen a big fat woman holding a huge Bufo Marinus and someone asked her "hey- where did you get that big fat lump", hoping the toad would say " I got her in Newark ".
> 
> sorry.....my blood is still too thin from 90F.


i kno!
i havent been this excited in awhile
and...
its the gfs first one haha

DCReptiles, that sucks, i was hopeing to meet u in person


----------



## inflight

How is the weather down that way? I really want to make it, not sure yet if i will

Thom O


----------



## Jason DeSantis

It supposed to just rain.
J


----------



## rollinkansas

Corpus Callosum said:


> Yeah it's HO.


I hope we are splitting the profit from the unit I gave you haha


----------



## Ed

I should be wandering in around 11 or so.. 

Ed


----------



## HunterB

Ed said:


> I should be wandering in around 11 or so..
> 
> Ed


yea, im not doing the early thing this time...ill be there around 12-ish


----------



## Corpus Callosum

rollinkansas said:


> I hope we are splitting the profit from the unit I gave you haha


You gave me the other one not this one


----------



## Jason DeSantis

So I have some frogs I am trading at the show. Are you allowed to bring frogs in since its only going to be 39 tomorrow?
J


----------



## Philsuma

Jason DeSantis said:


> So I have some frogs I am trading at the show. Are you allowed to bring frogs in since its only going to be 39 tomorrow?
> J


 
Keep it on the down low.....Matt (Melas) is a big fan of the backpack method.

Just don't try to walk in with a handfull of deli cups exposed.

...newsflash....the weather is supposed to be rain and @ 40F which means it will feel colder.

There is usually a longish line. You could keep the frogs in the vehicle until you pay and get inside....once inside....you have a handstamp and can go out and retrieve your "backpack" and go right back in via the out door - faster.

You def do not want to try to wait in line with the frogs. Dress warm and rain gear.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah I was going to bring a cooler and get it after I paid. I figured since it was going to be cold out that they would be cool with it. I dont know why anyone would walk outside when it is in the 30s with frogs in a cup. Hopefully it wont be a problem. I am also going to drop some stuff off to vendors so hopefully they wont give me trouble.
J


----------



## Philsuma

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah I was going to bring a cooler and get it after I paid. I figured since it was going to be cold out that they would be cool with it. I dont know why anyone would walk outside when it is in the 30s with frogs in a cup. Hopefully it wont be a problem. I am also going to drop some stuff off to vendors so hopefully they wont give me trouble.
> J


 
I cannot speculate on coolers or deliveries of big stuff to vendors, Jason.

I have no idea what they may or may not do in that case....


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Philsuma said:


> I cannot speculate on coolers or deliveries of big stuff to vendors, Jason.
> 
> I have no idea what they may or may not do in that case....


Well what good are you then Phil? Hey I am going to need to stop buy one day and see your new FL pickups. See you all there.
J


----------



## Philsuma

Jason DeSantis said:


> Well what good are you then Phil? Hey I am going to need to stop buy one day and see your new FL pickups.
> J


The key is under the mat......just pull the eggs and feed springs to pum froglets. You can't do any worse than the girlfriend....

Dude....why don't you call me when you get there and I'll come outside and take your stuff inside for you.

and before you ask....you're too big to carry so forget about a piggyback ride.

That help?

PM with my cell

anyone else that needs "help"......PM me for my cell.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Philsuma said:


> The key is under the mat......just pull the eggs and feed springs to pum froglets. You can't do any worse than the girlfriend....
> 
> Dude....why don't you call me when you get there and I'll come outside and take your stuff inside for you.
> 
> and before you ask....you're too big to carry so forget about a piggyback ride.
> 
> That help?
> 
> PM with my cell
> 
> anyone else that needs "help"......PM me for my cell.


Come on Phil I have a bum ankle. I will be coming with my motorized cart since you wont carry me. Ha
J


----------



## Ed

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah I was going to bring a cooler and get it after I paid. I figured since it was going to be cold out that they would be cool with it. I dont know why anyone would walk outside when it is in the 30s with frogs in a cup. Hopefully it wont be a problem. I am also going to drop some stuff off to vendors so hopefully they wont give me trouble.
> J


I often get in line with a smaller lunch cooler to put stuff in... and haven't had a problem yet. 

Ed


----------



## massha

oy, what a crowd, what a crowd! 


so I got me 5 azureus froglets!!!!! yaaaaaaaay! They are in the temporary tank for now.


I was hoping to also buy some plants but nobody had plants. Well, with THIS weather it's understandable...


----------



## HunterB

massha said:


> oy, what a crowd, what a crowd!
> 
> 
> so I got me 5 azureus froglets!!!!! yaaaaaaaay! They are in the temporary tank for now.
> 
> 
> I was hoping to also buy some plants but nobody had plants. Well, with THIS weather it's understandable...


i got...no animals haha wasnt allowed
but i got, isopods/springs/1000 count of crickets, and bean beetles

i didnt really see anybody but i didnt kno what anyone looked likes hahaha
i forgot this time but next time, im definitly gonna wear a name tag


----------



## Philsuma

massha said:


> oy, what a crowd, what a crowd!
> 
> 
> so I got me 5 azureus froglets!!!!! yaaaaaaaay! They are in the temporary tank for now.
> 
> 
> I was hoping to also buy some plants but nobody had plants. Well, with THIS weather it's understandable...


You didn't get them from me....hmmmm.....didn't even stop by and say hey.

Don't tell me it's an "East shore - West shore" thang !


----------



## HunterB

Philsuma said:


> You didn't get them from me....hmmmm.....didn't even stop by and say hey.
> 
> Don't tell me it's an "East shore - West shore" thang !


phil 
what stand did you run?


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> Don't tell me it's an "East shore - West shore" thang !


It's not! She got them from me! You have to be faster on the PM draw!


----------



## Philsuma

melas said:


> It's not! She got them from me! You have to be faster on the PM draw!


ah ha......my DB-Fu is indeed weak lately 


Hunter...I was in the center of the show right behind Tim Heath (another frog guy).


----------



## massha

Hey sorrrrrryyyyy
I didn't really know who you were! (I'd love to say hi!)
And with that huge crowd, the big fat me with an umbrella, a cane and a cooler on my big fat belly had an awfully hard time finding a place to stand ... Besides I had this idiotic issue with cash - or, rather, _without_ cash... I managed to do something to my ATM card and it doesn't work, so I was trying to find people who sell stuff for checks/credit cards...

I'll make it up to you  Are you still around tomorrow? Beer's on me! 



Philsuma said:


> You didn't get them from me....hmmmm.....didn't even stop by and say hey.
> 
> Don't tell me it's an "East shore - West shore" thang !


----------



## HunterB

Philsuma said:


> ah ha......my DB-Fu is indeed weak lately
> 
> 
> Hunter...I was in the center of the show right behind Tim Heath (another frog guy).


Ahhh ok
Then I probably saw you, just didn't recognize you haha
Is Tim on the board here? He sold me my first ever dart frogs almost two years ago...

And who was running the Rainforest Creations booth?


----------



## GBIII

Rainforest Creations is Chris Killinger (Herper99)

I actually made my first show..It was ah.... interesting. My son was definitely impressed with the reptiles...

It was nice to see a lot of familiar faces and meet some new....(Ed). It was a bit larger DB turnout than I expected. I unofficially counted almost twenty members and I was only there for about 2 hrs. Sorry I missed you Hunter and massha.

George


----------



## Jason DeSantis

It was nice to see some of you. I rolled in late like around 2 so I missed alot of people. But I did get some show closing deals so it was definately worth the ride.
J


----------



## HunterB

GBIII said:


> Rainforest Creations is Chris Killinger (Herper99)
> 
> I actually made my first show..It was ah.... interesting. My son was definitely impressed with the reptiles...
> 
> It was nice to see a lot of familiar faces and meet some new....(Ed). It was a bit larger DB turnout than I expected. I unofficially counted almost twenty members and I was only there for about 2 hrs. Sorry I missed you Hunter and massha.
> 
> George


thats alright george
i wasnt exactly happy, not being able to buy any animals and whatnot haha 

and now apparently ive met Chris haha i talked to him about the Olamerie (sp) tincs..

fun times


----------



## Philsuma

massha said:


> Hey sorrrrrryyyyy
> I didn't really know who you were! (I'd love to say hi!)
> And with that huge crowd, the big fat me with an umbrella, a cane and a cooler on my big fat belly had an awfully hard time finding a place to stand ... Besides I had this idiotic issue with cash - or, rather, _without_ cash... I managed to do something to my ATM card and it doesn't work, so I was trying to find people who sell stuff for checks/credit cards...
> 
> I'll make it up to you  Are you still around tomorrow? Beer's on me!


 
That was YOU asking if I took checks???? If you would have said you were on DB- I would have given you a $7,000.00 line of credit @!!

Seriously...had I known, I would have hooked you up completely. 

Do you have an accent?.....was that you?


----------



## rollinkansas

Philsuma said:


> That was YOU asking if I took checks???? If you would have said you were on DB- I would have given you a $7,000.00 line of credit @!!
> 
> Seriously...had I known, I would have hooked you up completely.
> 
> Do you have an accent?.....was that you?


I had a lot of fun too. It was a good show. But besides hots and 10,000 crocs for sale, no different than white plains show in NY.


----------



## DCreptiles

man sounds like there was a good turn out sorry i missed everyone but im glad everyone had a good time..George im glad your son enjoyed all the reptiles little leonel lones going there and holding all the different snakes he can get his hands on that eli wont let him bring home lol.. since eli isnt able to no long go to the hamburg show due to the crowds and temps i may or may not be attending for a while unless im pre ordering stuff and picking it up. but i will be at the next white plains for sure since its very close not as packed or as hot.


----------



## massha

Yep - that's me 
Next time somewhere 

(My beer offer is open)


Philsuma said:


> Do you have an accent?.....was that you?


----------



## Philsuma

rollinkansas said:


> I had a lot of fun too. It was a good show. But besides hots and 10,000 crocs for sale, no different than white plains show in NY.


 
baby turtles?


----------



## herper99

HunterB said:


> thats alright george
> i wasnt exactly happy, not being able to buy any animals and whatnot haha
> 
> and now apparently ive met Chris haha i talked to him about the Olamerie (sp) tincs..
> 
> fun times


I remember talking with you.


----------



## HunterB

herper99 said:


> I remember talking with you.



that was my cousin, btw, that asked about the size differences haha
i was kinda embarassed, seeing as it was such a simple question beginners..


----------



## Wug

Good times, I came late around 1:00. I was just gonna go for some feeders and supplies. You know how that works  I couldn't find any isopods figured they were all sold by the time I got there. Also no plants for sale.

I got my first thumbnails!!!! 2 Nominal Imitator thanks Herper99. 
Picked up so excelsor from Philsuma. Met Julio. Was eyeing up the veradero imitators @ $100 each pretty hard. The huge Red Tegu was awesome. I always feel like I"m rushing at these shows. I'll see ya guys at the next one.


----------



## herper99

HunterB said:


> that was my cousin, btw, that asked about the size differences haha
> i was kinda embarassed, seeing as it was such a simple question beginners..


No worries. I didn't even think twice about it. 

I do have to say though, I lost count of how many times people asked "Are these things poisonous?". LOL...


----------



## HunterB

herper99 said:


> No worries. I didn't even think twice about it.
> 
> I do have to say though, I lost count of how many times people asked "Are these things poisonous?". LOL...


your frogs looked very nice btw i just wasnt allowed to get anything or that tinc woulda been mine haha
and now im kicking myself for not getting some more leaf litter


----------

